# Help With This Iddy Bitty Part/Clip



## Hutch (Oct 23, 2014)

Hi, guys. Can someone help me out with this? I can't remember where this part goes? It's the black little clip. I think it comes from the clutch assembly but where? 
  The pic is from an ebay auction. If anyone has a pic on its assembly that would be great. 
  Thanks again, guys.

  Hutch


----------



## Rbeckett (Oct 23, 2014)

Looks kind of like the lock ring to hold the handle in the apron.  But I too am unsure but it sounds like I could be right too.  Do you have the manual for the machine with exploded parts diagrams?  They would show the part adjacent to it's location on the machine.


----------



## Hutch (Oct 23, 2014)

Here is a link. http://www.wswells.com/data/parts/902D.pdf  It shows it goes on the end but can't remember how?


----------



## janvanruth (Oct 24, 2014)

insert the closed end into the gap under the plates then put the ends in the gap one at the time.
it is supposed to keep the clutch plates from folding backwards and to keep the clutch play free.


----------



## Hutch (Oct 24, 2014)

This is what I got. It works perfectly. Thanks.


----------



## CoopVA (Oct 24, 2014)

Mine didn't have that clip...  Is it required?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hutch (Oct 24, 2014)

I tried it without, it works but the plates keep jumping around. It defiantly works consistent with the clip.  

Coop, maybe your apron was taken apart before you owned it and was never re-installed or forgotten.


----------



## CoopVA (Oct 25, 2014)

Hutch said:


> I tried it without, it works but the plates keep jumping around. It defiantly works consistent with the clip.
> 
> Coop, maybe your apron was taken apart before you owned it and was never re-installed or forgotten.



Thanks, I can imagine it was.  What gauge wire is it? Can you tell?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hutch (Oct 25, 2014)

CoopVA said:


> Thanks, I can imagine it was.  What gauge wire is it? Can you tell?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




Coop, it measures .032" on the mic. Seems to be spring steel.


----------



## CoopVA (Oct 26, 2014)

Hutch said:


> Coop, it measures .032" on the mic. Seems to be spring steel.



Thanks!  I've already got it all together, so I'll see how it goes when it's complete.  If it's problematic, I'll do something...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

